# Writing Software?



## Xaiver (Sep 24, 2011)

So I sat here thinking, how could I make this easier?  What would it take to lay out the storyline and plot in a concise format, and not chew through bales of paper.  

I am just coming back from 3 weeks of a crazy work schedule, trying to get my feet back in the water.  So I started looking for some freeware-style software that would be able to help me storyboard/plot outline....and I found quite a few, all with varying everything.  

I would like to be able to define places/characters and sort of lay them out, and then be able to combine them all when I'm ready to sit down and start grinding it out.  

Example:
Billy bob (Not my real character) leaves Town A, travels across country to Town B.  Billy bob goes to the inn, then to the blacksmith, then leaves for Town C.  On his way he gets attacked by chipmunks.  Reaches Town C, chipmunks hot on his heels.  Saved by Character B from the mad chipmunks, they go save the world.

Character B lives in Town C, tavels to Town A occasionally for this or that.  Went to town B one day, sat in an inn and saw Billy bob come in.  Character B barely evaded the chipmunks (he heard them singing about christmas) and made it to Town C, Billy bob arrived not long after, being chased.  


Okay, that was a bad super-short example.  I'd like to be able to expand that to more than a few characters and be able to sort of weave them together, without having to re-read everything I've ever written.  So that I could sort of plan out the scenes and then be able to pull up the note that says "Scene 73" and see that Character A, B, R, and Z are all there at that time, and why.

Am I asking too much?  Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions? 
Thanks!
-X


----------



## sashamerideth (Sep 24, 2011)

Get in on the Scrivener public beta.  It uses a card system to track things. Or else you can use mindmap software to try to track people as they go in and out of cities.


----------



## Xanados (Sep 24, 2011)

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/writing-questions/319-word-processor.html
Isn't that what you are looking for?


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 24, 2011)

I haven't found Scrivener to be particularly useful with this. It's great software, but it sounds to me like you need something with a storyboard. I think YWriter (free) has a storyboard view, so try that out if you're on Windows. I'm not sure how in-depth it is, so you might end up wanting to use a mind-map software alongside your writing software.


----------



## Shadoe (Sep 24, 2011)

I've heard good things about yWriter. I tried it, and it does help you organize things and keep track of your story - and it's free. I still use Notepad for most of my writing, though. I had a point a few weeks ago where I needed to organize a story with a few independent storylines that weaved together at various points. I used Excel to get it organized then popped it back into notepad for writing. You'll find that everyone works differently.


----------



## Dragonie (Sep 24, 2011)

I tried out YWriter but didn't get very far. I just write out an outline for each character and another for the overall plot, and then I print it out and hang it on the wall near my computer. Then I just refer to it when I'm writing!


----------



## sashamerideth (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't really do complex interactions or really care how secondary characters get from point a to b.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Sep 24, 2011)

One note is the tool I use for keeping up with notes.  Outside of that, I've tried quite a few pieces of software hoping to help me write better.  Turned out, they just wasted my time.  While there might be some good software out there that people can use and it helps them, a good word processor is the most important writing tool you can have.


----------



## EParadise (Sep 24, 2011)

I also would much prefer using my word processor to write the story and then I keep a college rule spiral notebook with my notes, a page for each character, daily achievements/progress, and sometimes sketches and drawings to get better ideas worked out in my head.


----------



## mythique890 (Sep 24, 2011)

I use a composition notebook and several different Word files.  

I just downloaded the free beta for Scrivener for Windows a day or two ago, and it actually allows you to "tag" your scenes with character names, places, etc., but it expires on the 30th.  You could always try keeping hand-written notes in a binder with tabs and things.  I organize by having a bunch of different Word docs in different folders.  Usually I have a folder with the title of the project, then inside I have folders like, "Research," "Character Bios," "Outlines and Appendices," and "Manuscript" or something like that.


----------



## boboratory (Sep 25, 2011)

That's interesting... I use Storymill, not necessarily effectively at all, but I liked the simplicity of breaking the book into chapters, and being able to move easily between chapters as I work- I didn't (and don't now, although i really should) ever really use the additional organizational features like characters, scenes, etc.  When I converted the book to script, I use Celtx (because it was free).


----------



## Xaiver (Sep 25, 2011)

Mind mapping!  That's what I was looking for.  Thanks for all the replies, guys.  

I just grabbed a program called XMind, and it -seems- to be more or less what I'm looking for.  A way to organize my notes into categories and all of that.  The timeline thing I can probable figure out how to work out while I'm doing it.

One of my biggest problems (and I realized this after a lot of thinking) is that I lose track of the details.  Once I get to chapter 5 or 6, I don't remember what color someone's shirt is, things like that.  I also wanted a way to sort of track the plot, without reading through pages of notes in a word processor.  OpenOffice has served me pretty well thus far, but I just needed something else to run along side it.  The only thing I'd like more from what I see in XMind is the ability to draw a timeline, but that should be doable with what there is in here.

Thanks again guys!
-X


----------



## sashamerideth (Sep 25, 2011)

Color of shirt, that is a lot more detail than I think of.  I peace a lot to the reader, as I don't find things like hair, eye, and clothing color to be important enough to expend words on.

I also thought I was a world builder but after reading here I may have a nifty world(s) but nowhere near as complex as what you others seem to do.  I have started using location sheets and maps but no character sheets, no timelines, I'm starting to feel simple-minded.


----------



## Xaiver (Sep 25, 2011)

I, personally, would rather over-do it, and have tons of extra notes and details on my hands, than not enough.  While I agree that it's better to leave the reader wanting, and let their imagination take it somewhere...I would rather draw a beautiful world, with fully fleshed characters, and let them imagine what I'm seeing...than leave them to try and build it themselves.

I feel that this art is in the details, just like a painting.  Sure, a close-up of a wolf howling at the moon from the neck up is beautiful, but without the fine detail of every hair, and the lust in it's eyes...it paints a fairly bland picture. (Pardon the pun)

Sometimes this is just the level of detail that I need to immerse myself in it too.  How could I expect my readers to become engrossed if I can't?  

-X


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 25, 2011)

I do like to have a lot of the details figured out in my own head, but it's often just for consistency, and so I feel like I'm not getting lost in my own world. I'll still rather let the reader paint the picture, rather than hand them minor details.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 27, 2011)

OpenOffice. One chapter per file. One master doc that links to all chapters, for easy searching. One notes doc with brainstorming, character lists, chapter lists, world building, etc. (Might break the notes doc into multiple docs if it gets big enough.)


----------



## Deleth (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah I just use Word 2007 (sorry haters, IT person and I know it inside out  ) 

I also write in one document, that is backed up in triplicate on skydrive, my backup HDD, and my primary HDD. But that is just me.

Which reminds me I need to backup again.


----------



## sashamerideth (Sep 29, 2011)

Deleth said:
			
		

> Yeah I just use Word 2007 (sorry haters, IT person and I know it inside out  )
> 
> I also write in one document, that is backed up in triplicate on skydrive, my backup HDD, and my primary HDD. But that is just me.
> 
> Which reminds me I need to backup again.



Ahh, if it does not exist in three places, it does not exist? That's one reason I like Dropbox, their server and automatic sync to anywhere I have it installed. Plus it is automatic.


----------



## Argentum (Sep 29, 2011)

I just use Microsoft, but I heard a couple of you use NewNovelist3. What's that like? It sounds pretty cool, but the thing I'm most interested in is where the software will read your story back to you. How does that work? Or does anyone happen to know another program that will do that?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Sep 29, 2011)

Argentum said:


> I just use Microsoft, but I heard a couple of you use NewNovelist3. What's that like? It sounds pretty cool, but the thing I'm most interested in is where the software will read your story back to you. How does that work? Or does anyone happen to know another program that will do that?



Are you asking about Dragon? The software where you speak and it types for you?

Me personaly I still use Work 03' mainly because it was free  
As for organizing I work on one scene at a time, each scene has its own file folder lables scene X chapter Y etc untill I have finalzed a section I won't join them together. I find this keeps me from missing the small things like wardrobe and location etc. because the file is much smaller and far easier to nav. 

Everything I have is either hand written in a notebook (research general ideas etc) or stored in a micro file which is in the briefcase on my DT labled with the title of the project. along with a master file for things like Name spellings and relationships, powers they possess or clans that they belong to. along with anything else I deem needed to have on hand in a hot second. 

Now the hand written notes are alltogether dif. There are some 80 notebooks with scribbles in them with random ideas, generalizations etc. when I use one I Highlight it and mark what chapter and scene it is in, so I don't overlap by mistake. 
Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Argentum (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh, no, not Dragon. Though that does sound fun. I should check it out just for kicks.
Apparently, NewNovelist 3 has this thing where it will take your whole document, give you a book view, and read it back to you. That's what I would like most of all. As a program, it looks pretty neat, but I am still holding onto my $50. Kinda hoping to find a read back program a bit cheaper (free), but will probably just end up getting New Novelist 3 anyway.


----------



## EParadise (Sep 29, 2011)

New Novelist does sound pretty amazing, and the read back function is probably what will eventually win me over. Until then I started using StoryBox and I LOVE it. I love being able to type my document and then highlight the name of the new character I just wrote about and click a button to add a new character description file. Then when I say something descriptive about that character I highlight that and click a button that adds it to that characters file. Everything is very literally a click away, and note taking is so simple.


----------



## Deleth (Sep 29, 2011)

sashamerideth said:


> Ahh, if it does not exist in three places, it does not exist? That's one reason I like Dropbox, their server and automatic sync to anywhere I have it installed. Plus it is automatic.



Never though of using Dropbox for that, good idea!

Are you sure you aren't someone I know from school? (I know I guy at college who swore by dropbox, used it for everything, even bugged the administration until it was added on a few school computers lol)


----------



## sashamerideth (Sep 29, 2011)

Deleth said:
			
		

> Never though of using Dropbox for that, good idea!
> 
> Are you sure you aren't someone I know from school? (I know I guy at college who swore by dropbox, used it for everything, even bugged the administration until it was added on a few school computers lol)



Only if I am a guy pretending to be a girl.  

Dropbox allows me to work on whatever wherever I am.  Thanks to it a lot of my writing is done on my phone in my in between times.  Written nearly 80k words this way.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 29, 2011)

DropBox is useful, but it's not strict enough to keep my writing documents organised. Evernote serves me better for ideas, since it's geared towards note taking.

I do love DropBox for easy synching and sharing though.


----------



## sashamerideth (Sep 29, 2011)

I am going to try installing yWriter to the Dropbox folder so if it is synced across multiple computers then yWriter and all my settings will carry across... in theory.


----------



## RedRidingHood (Sep 30, 2011)

I didn't even know software like that existed! I just use index cards. I write the chapter at the top and then a brief description of the action. I also include the characters that are in the scene. Then I hang it on my wall so I can see what's going on where right as I'm writing. Post-its work well too, but they tend to fall of the wall after a while. Now I feel like my system is so archaic!


----------



## Deleth (Oct 2, 2011)

sashamerideth said:


> I am going to try installing yWriter to the Dropbox folder so if it is synced across multiple computers then yWriter and all my settings will carry across... in theory.



While useful, a cloud dropbox is not.


----------



## sashamerideth (Oct 3, 2011)

Deleth said:
			
		

> While useful, a cloud dropbox is not.



It works. And Dropbox is by definition a Cloud service. It is a SAAS cloud. I am just pushing the boundaries.


----------



## Emeria (Oct 3, 2011)

I've just always used a cheap notebook to carry around with me (mostly to write ideas down in) and a word processor on whatever computer I am using.  Currently, I've installed Open Office, which seems to work quite well.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Oct 10, 2011)

I use MS office 2007. Because I use nonstandard Latin characters in my writing (Ã«, Ã¯, ź) I have to have either copy and paste them (which would suck) or use the nice select keyboard feature of windows. I just found the perfect one for my writing too; one that will allow me to use Ã« and Ã¯ as well as ź (in standard Latin this would look like ZH in cyrillic it is the letter Ж). Yeah, I'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Oct 11, 2011)

You do realize that a majority of english readers don't really know what to do with those kinds of characters other than treat them like the letters they look like?


----------



## julienlegault (Oct 11, 2011)

Lord Darkstorm said:


> You do realize that a majority of english readers don't really know what to do with those kinds of characters other than treat them like the letters they look like?



Agreed.

But as for software, I prefer the minimalist ones, and then I keep my notes on world building (if they need to be so documented) in a file in Pages (writing software for Macs). For my actual writing though, it's either OmmWriter Dana or Byword. OmmWriter is really worth checking out for those who like a relaxing writing experience, and it has a free demo.

I've tried Scrivener and Ulysses, but I didn't like them. Made me feel like I was making a science project instead of writing fiction. I stick to programs that block out distraction so it's just me and the words, maybe a word count.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Oct 11, 2011)

Lord Darkstorm said:


> You do realize that a majority of english readers don't really know what to do with those kinds of characters other than treat them like the letters they look like?


I realize that, I'm going to include a glossary and perhaps a pronunciation guide (both of which have been suggested to me before). Ultimately, however, I don't mind how people say it as long as they enjoy the story.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Oct 11, 2011)

Just thought I'd point out that most of us won't get it...and a good number won't look at the guide prior to reading, and few after.


----------



## sashamerideth (Oct 11, 2011)

Lord Darkstorm said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd point out that most of us won't get it...and a good number won't look at the guide prior to reading, and few after.



What more, putting the guide in the back means it probably won't be noticed until the book is finished, an by then too late to be any use to the reader. 

Put it in the front, and it will not even make it off the bookshelf as it is one of "those" kinds of books. It's akin to using Ye instead of The, even though the Y is really a thorn, and pronounced the same anyhow. 

I have found that ywriter installs into and runs very well from Dropbox, and I have taken to using it for my main writing over the Scrivener beta.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 11, 2011)

> I realize that, I'm going to include a glossary and perhaps a pronunciation guide (both of which have been suggested to me before). Ultimately, however, I don't mind how people say it as long as they enjoy the story.



If you don't care about the pronunciation, why bother with something so unconventional? I don't think I'd even consider reading a fantasy novel with a glossary and pronunciation guide at the front, and I'd not bother with one at the back. It's a little self-indulgent, and probably something you should scrap. The negatives trump the positives.


----------



## Queengilda (Oct 11, 2011)

I use excel and word for most of my work.  I think I like excel because my background is accounting.  I find I can make up a table of each character, description, age, characteristics, and then I use powerpoint or just paper notebooks to make diagrams of places where the characters travel into and out of, and places of interest and action.


----------

